# work from home



## zboudre1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Coding from home, waiting to take the AAPC exam in May. zboudre1@yahoo.com


----------



## aestey (Apr 20, 2012)

How do you get started coding from home? I work full time as a biller and I have my CPC-A, but I would like to work part-time from home, to catch up on student loans and college credit cards, etc. I'm not sure where to start. Any pointers?


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 20, 2012)

Apply with The coding network, Aviacode or Coderyte, they all offer remote coding jobs.


----------

